# Ordner mit einem Passwort schützen



## sonix-planet (1. März 2003)

Oben steht es schon...ich will einen Ordner namens Dr007 schützen in dem man ein Passwort eingeben muss bevor man den Inhalt wiedergeben will. 

Jemand eine Idee wie ich das anstelle?


----------



## niTeZ (1. März 2003)

ich wüsste nur wie man einzelne dateien mit einem passwort schützen könnte, würde dir das auch weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. März 2003)

Welches Windows benutzt Du?


----------



## wackelpudding (1. März 2003)

wenn die dateien des ordners nicht all zu oft benötigt werden, könnte es helfen ihn zu packen und dem archiv ein passwort zu verpassen.


----------



## colA (1. März 2003)

*Ordner saven in win98**

Ich möchte meinen persönlichen Ordner auf meinem PC sichern (durch ein pw) also so das ein passwort verlangt wird damit man zugriff auf ihn hat. weis jmd. ein programm oda wie das evtl. in windows geht?

danke...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. März 2003)

Habe die Beiträge mal zusammengefasst... 

Beim nächsten mal einfach mal denken und


----------



## colA (2. März 2003)

bah denken... wieso denn denken ?


----------



## Grimreaper (2. März 2003)

Mit Archicrypt Live kannst du soviel ich weiß ein 20MB großes extra Laufwerk erstellen, welches verschlüsselt wird und durch ein PW geschützt werden kann.
Sollte ähnlich auch mit anderen PGP Tools funzen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## sonix-planet (2. März 2003)

Ich habe Windows ME und es würde mir auch helfen wenn man einzelne Dateien mit einem PW schützt!!!


----------



## niTeZ (3. März 2003)

also dann gehst du zb. in word auf speichern unter und dann oben auf extras > allgemeine optionen, und dann kennwort für lese und schreibzugriff! dann müsste es klappen


----------



## colA (4. März 2003)

Wir reden hier aber von anderen Dateien als Textdateien von Word. Ich wollte meinen Ordner auf unserem Klassen PC schützen damit da nicht jeder depp aus meiner Klasse dran kann. Leider dürfen wir keine Profiele erstellen...


----------



## niTeZ (5. März 2003)

aha, naja ich denke mal das es auch mit andren dateien nicht nur textverarbeitung gehen müsste...


----------



## colA (5. März 2003)

ja bloß wie ?!?!


----------



## Locke (5. März 2003)

Ich hab mal eben gegoogelt und dabei das hier gefunden. Probiers mal aus und schreibe ob es funktioniert. Würde mich mal interessieren.

Locke


----------

